
Random Thoughts on the Admissions Scandal - furcyd
https://blog.computationalcomplexity.org/2019/03/random-thoughts-on-admissions-scandal.html
======
externalreality
> 1) Your kid likes (1) helping the homeless and (2) Ramsey Theory and (3)
> helping the homeless learn Ramsey Theory.

Bad form sir, bad form.

